# condition zero maps installation



## Tech Geek (Oct 21, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to install the maps downloaded from the net in counter strike condition zero.
__________
Will someone reply to this


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 21, 2006)

I think when u update u r profile with steam the map updates and new maps are automatically loaded


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 22, 2006)

Does any one know
__________
Will some one reply to this ****???


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 22, 2006)

Put it in

X:/<Steam-Folder>/steamapps/<username>/condition zero/czero/maps/
(Where X is the HardDrive, <Steam-Folder> is the Folder where you've Installed Steam, <username> is your Steam Username)

@thewisecrab -> Automatic Map Downloading happens only when the Server you're Playing has a Custom Map


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 22, 2006)

please use this thread www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30841 And u will find the answer in the very 1st post it self. Its been explained step wise.

Reporting to mods to lock/merge this thread....

Cheers n e-peace.....


----------

